# Anyone had and sorted out cervicothoracic pain while riding?



## FrothNinja (10 Dec 2021)

Anyone had and sorted out cervicothoracic pain while riding?
I was getting it after a mile or two on my recently acquired cx bike regardless of terrain, by 5 miles I was getting lightheaded and faint as well. I tried applying pressure and relief to alleviate it but to no avail. I have a had quite a few soft tissue back and neck injuries and have used the physio guidance from those pre, during, and post ride without much effect, beyond a minute or two of relief. After one of the injuries I was experiencing similar symptoms to now and the required a course of traction on my neck to sort out.
The handle bars were 42 cm drops and my shoulders are 52 cm across and I was having no probs with my mtb or eHybrid, both on wide-ish flat bars. In an effort to get some relief I raised the bars to the top of the stem which gave me an extra half mile or so before the above symptoms. About 30 miles ago I had 50cm Redshift Kitchen sinks fitted. These have basically doubled my range but it hasn't been the quick fix I was hoping for. I am persisting with them in the hope my body will acclimatise as they new bars feel better in every other respect even though I haven't fitted the extra pads that most people use with them.
I am contemplating either getting a taller steerer tube or raising the bars further with an angled handlebar stem, possibly an adjustable one, and maybe bobbing around to the quack for a chat.
Has anyone else had a similar issue and resolved it? I would love to find a solution that doesn't involve moving across to flat bars.
Thanks for reading all the way through 

.


----------



## lazybloke (10 Dec 2021)

I had C6/C7 pain when first riding a bike I'd built. Bad enough I thought I'd have to sell it, which was upsetting after 2 years of effort & sourcing parts.

I 'd been riding a mountain bike for 15 years, so the problem was resolved just with time/acclimatisation. After 3 months I'd done some decent rides ranging from 60 to 100+ miles, no problem.

Bike fit was another issue. I'd thrown the bike together by eye, so had to keep reviewing adjustments, using lots of online guides and videos. I have a few aches and pains still, so I do wonder about getting a professional fit.

Other problems are (a) a spinal disk issue in my neck (b) poor flexibility (everywhere), and (c) poor core strength.
Can't do much about my neck, but I'd address those other issues before I spent money on a bike fit.


----------



## presta (11 Dec 2021)

I have a trapped nerve in the neck, cervical foraminal stenosis which causes me bother from time to time. There's nothing much to be done, I just avoid turning my head in directions that are painful, and lump it until it goes. I'd not had any touble with it since I gave up cycling 20 months ago, but then this last month it's been back again. Make of that what you will.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2021)

You possibly need to get the bike fit and try and get the CX bike closer to the MTB in set up. I stopped riding road after breaking my spine but would struggle a little on my 90's MTB with back pain as the FS was higher at the bars. That's dissapeared over time and I'm back on my original road bikes, which have very different ositions than the MTB, but was perfectly set up before my accident. You may need to ride more frequently, but keep within the comfort 'time'. How often are you riding ?


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> How often are you riding ?


Usually 4 or more times a week but always long enough for the pain to kick in


----------



## vickster (11 Dec 2021)

given your history, if you do get a bike fit/assessment, find one being done by a qualified and experienced physio not a guy in a bike shop who’s done a course


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

lazybloke said:


> (a) a spinal disk issue in my neck (b) poor flexibility (everywhere), and (c) poor core strength


(a) Snap (to coin a phrase) same with shoulder impingement (b) working on that to a degree but could be better (c) core stability quite good but room for improvement - eg I get winded on long climbs possibly due in part to position etc


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> given your history, if you do get a bike fit/assessment, find one being done by a qualified and experienced physio not a guy in a bike shop who’s done a course


Quite agree, suspect I've already done most of what the latter would do. The former is more likely to actually help get to the nub of the problem.


----------



## vickster (11 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Quite agree, suspect I've already done most of what the latter would do. The former is more likely to actually help get to the nub of the problem.


Have you seen a physio?
I have very stiff shoulders and neck, regular high quality sports massage keeps me riding


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Have you seen a physio?
> I have very stiff shoulders and neck, regular high quality sports massage keeps me riding


Not with this - not actually been to the quacks in 2 years


----------



## iluvmybike (11 Dec 2021)

Get a bike fit that does a bio-mechanical asessment first and then fits the bike - you average shop bike fit won't do the first and if you have issues it is essential to undeestand your requirements for the body - then the bike. And find a good chirpractor for ongoing body maintenance


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> Get a bike fit that does a bio-mechanical asessment first and then fits the bike - you average shop bike fit won't do the first and if you have issues it is essential to undeestand your requirements for the body - then the bike. And find a good chirpractor for ongoing body maintenance


Looks like a visit to the quack may be prudent, they will be aware of issues I may have forgotten


----------



## vickster (11 Dec 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Looks like a visit to the quack may be prudent, they will be aware of issues I may have forgotten


Definitely see a physio for a check over (one who is well versed in cycling issues if possible )


----------

